

Bootstrapped Companies with 1 Million+ Revenue - pppggg
http://37signals.com/bootstrapped

======
hko
That list is a bit out of date: [http://gigaom.com/2012/07/09/github-finally-
raises-funding-1...](http://gigaom.com/2012/07/09/github-finally-raises-
funding-100m-from-andreessen-horowitz/)

